# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Pagat Bruto-neto

## menbosi

Pershendetje per te gjith anetaret e forumit a ka mundesi ndokush me ma spjegu se si llogariten pagat nga bruto ne neto dhe anasjelltas ju pershendes.

----------


## valdetshala

http://ayih.org/tpmod.html;dl=get41

----------


## EdiR

> Pershendetje per te gjith anetaret e forumit a ka mundesi ndokush me ma spjegu se si llogariten pagat nga bruto ne neto dhe anasjelltas ju pershendes.


Bruto eshte llogaria direkt, p.sh punon 40 ne jave dhe paguhesh 20 dollare ne ore atehere bruto ben 800 dollare ne jave. 
Neto ne anen tjeter eshte pasi te mbahen taksat apo gjerat e tjera qe mund te kesh dhe zakonisht eshte me e vogel sesa bruto, psh nese bruto ishte 800 si me siper neto do te ishte 650.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Pershendetje per te gjith anetaret e forumit a ka mundesi ndokush me ma spjegu se si llogariten pagat nga bruto ne neto dhe anasjelltas ju pershendes.


Neto jane leket realisht qe mer,bruto eshte e gjithe rroga qe puguhet nga punedhenesi.Se si llogariten,nuk e di;varen nga taksat o shumen qe mban shteti.....per shendetin o pensjonin etj etj...

"Eshte si fuçia e djathit me shellire,e gjithe fuçia me djath e shellire eshte bruto,ndersa djathi qe blen eshte neto;pa mbeshtjelljen me leter."

----------


## xani1

Pak për mahi:
Paga bruto e një udhëheqësi të lartë, është sa 100 pensione neto.

----------


## martini1984

[QUOTE=SERAFIM DILO;2770897]Neto jane leket realisht qe mer,bruto eshte e gjithe rroga qe puguhet nga punedhenesi.Se si llogariten,nuk e di;varen nga taksat o shumen qe mban shteti.....per shendetin o pensjonin etj etj...

plus,solidariteti shoqeror(per te papunet) dhe kishen(qe eshte me deshire).
Pak a shume varion 65-67% neto,sipas shtetit ku jeton.

----------


## menbosi

flm nga ju shum nje shembull shum te mir e kish dhen valdeti per llogaritjen e pages bruto ne neto shum,mirpo si me mujt me i kthy prej netos ne bruto se une e kam ket problem shembull:
eshte dhene 3% i pages neto [3% i 45] kjo del 1500€ paga neto per neve eshte 1500€ mirpo tash prej kesaj page te paster si e kemi 1500€ dohet me gjet pagen bruto ketu jam mbet spo di si me vazhdu me tutje ju pershendes kaloni mire.

----------


## baaroar

Paga Neto është shuma që punëmarrësi merr në dorë pasi nga Paga Bruto janë zbritur ndalesat.
Në Shqipëri, aktualisht ndalesat janë:

Kontribute për Sigurime Shoqërore 9.5%
Kontribute për Sigurime Shëndetësore 1.7%
Totali për Kontribute 11.2% (këto llogariten mbi pagën bruto për efekt të sigurimeve deri në 80.600 lekë,
për vlerë më të lartë se 80.600, vashdojnë të llogariten mbi vlerën maksimale 80.600

Tatim mbi të Ardhurat nga Punësimi llogaritet mbi pagën bruto dhe aplikohet sipas kësaj skeme:

deri në 10.000                               0% 
nga 10.001 deri në 30.000          10% e shumës mbi 10.000
mbi 30.000                                  10% e shumës totale

- - - 
Si mund të gjejmë pagën neto kur dimë pagën bruto ?
Nëse në qelizën A4 vendosim shumën e pagës bruto, paga neto gjendet me këtë formulë

=IF(A4<=10000,0.888*A4,IF(A4<=30000,(0.788*A4+1000),IF(A4<80600,A4*0.788,(A4*0.9-80600*0.112))))

Si mund të gjejmë pagën bruto kur dimë pagën neto ?
Nëse në qelizën F4 vendosim shumën e pagës neto, paga bruto gjendet me këtë formulë

=IF(F4<=8880,F4/88.8%,IF(F4<=24640,(F4-1000)/78.8%,IF(F4<=63512.8,F4/78.8%,(F4+80600*11.2%)/0.9)))

----------


## menbosi

> Paga Neto është shuma që punëmarrësi merr në dorë pasi nga Paga Bruto janë zbritur ndalesat.
> Në Shqipëri, aktualisht ndalesat janë:
> 
> Kontribute për Sigurime Shoqërore 9.5%
> Kontribute për Sigurime Shëndetësore 1.7%
> Totali për Kontribute 11.2% (këto llogariten mbi pagën bruto për efekt të sigurimeve deri në 80.600 lekë,
> për vlerë më të lartë se 80.600, vashdojnë të llogariten mbi vlerën maksimale 80.600
> 
> Tatim mbi të Ardhurat nga Punësimi llogaritet mbi pagën bruto dhe aplikohet sipas kësaj skeme:
> ...


flm shum dalan per ndihmesen.

----------


## baaroar

menbosi, të kujtoj edhe një herë që këto formula janë të aplikueshme vetëm në Shqipëri dhe kuptohet për kushtet aktuale. Për në Kosovë e gjetkë nuk kam informacion.

----------


## menbosi

> menbosi, të kujtoj edhe një herë që këto formula janë të aplikueshme vetëm në Shqipëri dhe kuptohet për kushtet aktuale. Për në Kosovë e gjetkë nuk kam informacion.


popo se te na ne fillim i kemi ndales per pension 5%
tanaj i kemi keto ndalesa
0-80=0%
80-250=4%
250-450=8%
>450 =10%
mirpo TVSH nuk kemi sum ka ra me pa dikun si paguhet TVSH megjithate flm shum.

----------


## kxkontabilisti

edhe pse tema eshte goxha e vjeter besoj se te gjitheve qe ndeshen me kete problem mund ti beje pune ky tool online:

http://blog.kreatx.com/tools/llogaritpagen/paga.php

mund te llogaritni te gjithe zerat e pages.

gjithe te mirat!

----------

